

Twi.bz - An Interesting Way To Shorten URL's - frito
http://techgeist.net/2009/04/twibz-an-interesting-way-to-shorten-urls/

======
pclark
twi.bz either needs to fully follow redirects, or have a global ban list of
short url services. Eg: <http://is.gd.twi.bz/b/explain>

